# Cage for mice



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey.

MY friend wants to get this cage for her mice. IS it big enough/ are the gaps small enough?

Pet cage small animal, hamster mice ect. wire, 3 tier on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 14:21:58 GMT)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I recommend a Savic Cambridge or best of all a Freddy 2 Max.

Read this to help:
All About Mice » Choosing a cage xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Size wise you can google a mouse cage calculator and put the dimensions in which will tell you if its big enough, bar width is a very individual thing, some mice are tiny and can get through most bars but some are big chunky hamster sized mice and will be fine with most bars. They do say 1cm is maximum width for mice though.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd add to what was said above and say that even if a cage calculator says a cage is adequate - I would still always, always go for a cage that is the biggest I can afford. I think it's very important with caged animals to give them the biggest amount of space you can. 

Seeing how agile Mice are, I probably wouldn't keep them in a Cambridge. I think a Freddy 2 would be the bare minimum for me. 

(The auction has ended so I can't see the original cage being linked to)


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I'd add to what was said above and say that even if a cage calculator says a cage is adequate - I would still always, always go for a cage that is the biggest I can afford. I think it's very important with caged animals to give them the biggest amount of space you can.
> 
> Seeing how agile Mice are, *I probably wouldn't keep them in a Cambridge*. I think a Freddy 2 would be the bare minimum for me.
> 
> (The auction has ended so I can't see the original cage being linked to)


A Cambridge can keep 4-5 mice in according to the cage calculator but i personally wouldnt keep any more then 2 in one. They then get there own space etc. Might be a nice cage for a lonely boy though! :thumbup:

I agree though.. i swapped my cambridge for a freddy 2 max :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just did a cage calculator on Bobbys cage and it said it can hold 11 mice, spoilt brat he is


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The cage in the link is great for one mouse - if it's only being used to transport them or when cleaning out his/her main cage!!! A cambridge is ace for a couple of mice. I have my lone boy Indiana in one and he loves it  

How many mice is your friend putting in the new cage Chinquary? If we know how many she has and is putting in the cage we could keep a look out for some bargains and recommend suitable cages for you


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

She has two mice (potentially more to come - she didn't exactly get them from a refutable place!!)

They didn't end up winning that one anyway.

(The ebay cage they were looking at is attached.)


I've been having a look for some cambridges and freddys. =]


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

You can get the Cambridge, brand new from Zooplus for £35 

Hamster Cage Cambridge at zooplus


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If your friend has potentially pregnant mice chinquary then that cage will be easy for babies to escape and potentially dangerous if the mother mice make their nest higher up. If you friend can afford it a cage like the Kios on zooplus would be good. The bar spacing is rather small at 7mm and it's a fairly large cage - suitable for a small group and i would say it's safe for baby mice too (I know that mine didn't escape the bars on the fun area leon and it has the same bar spacing)
Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage

Has your friend set a limit as to how much he/she can spend on a cage so that we can set out ebay filters? Not that i need a reason to be on ebay :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I had one in a Savic Peggy Metro...so for two then yeah I could second the Cambridge! 

The Leon cage is brill too as the bar spacing is small...but I can't find any of those around at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

I would go for the Cambridge for a lone male or 2 max, I have one of my boy's in a Cambridge and he loves it


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Is an imac fantasy suitable for mices?


I'm still shopping for her.  but I want her meeces to have the best possible cage.

I showed them the cambridge and they weren't keen on it, and the Freddy is waaaaay out of price range. 


If they can't find anything else suitable though I think they'd go with a cambridge.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Is an imac fantasy suitable for mices?
> 
> I'm still shopping for her.  but I want her meeces to have the best possible cage.
> 
> ...


Little tip  Dont search for the Freddy and type in Freddy.... search for.. rat cage on ebay and then if ur unsure shows us the picture and well tell u if its a freddy  x


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you!
I've had a look but couldn't see any nearby. =[

This is the list I'm going to send her, do y'all think it's ok?

*Pets at Home Gerbilarium*








RRP: ~£47
52.5 x 26 x 52cm
Would need to cover the shelves.
Cleaning: Light and easy (tank is plastic).
Ventilation: Good
Toy/Shelf Variation: OK
Clean: Good-Tank keeps bedding in.
Viewing: Good- Can see mice easily.
Postage: Bad- Cant be posted.

*Karlie Critter Fun House*








RRP ~£25
40 x 37 x 30cm (bar spacing 8/9mm)
Colourful
Cleaning: Light and easy.
Ventilation: Great
Toy/Shelf Variation: Good
Clean: Bad- Bars let bedding out.
Viewing: OK- Bars restrict viewing of mice.
Postage: Good-Can be posted

*Perfecto tank*








RRP ~ £65
61 x 41 x 32cm 
Looks nice
Cleaning: Heavy and hard (tank is glass).
Ventilation: OK
Toy/Shelf Variation: Bad
Clean: Great- Tank keeps bedding in.
Viewing: Great- Can see mice through glass.
Postage: Bad-Cant be posted

*Savic Cambridge*








Hamster Cage Cambridge at zooplus
RRP ~ £45
62 x 36 x 43 cm (bar spacing 11mm)
Cleaning: Light and easy.
Ventilation: Great
Toy/Shelf Variation: Good
Clean: Bad- Bars let bedding out.
Viewing: OK- Bars restrict viewing of mice.
Postage: Good-Can be posted

*Merry-Go-Round*








RRP ~ £25
43 x 28 x 38.5 cm (bar spacing 8mm)
Cleaning: Light and easy, tubes can be irritating.
Ventilation: Great
Toy/Shelf Variation: Good
Clean: Bad- Bars let bedding out.
Viewing: OK- Bars restrict viewing of mice.
Postage: Good-Can be posted


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Thank you!
> I've had a look but couldn't see any nearby. =[
> 
> This is the list I'm going to send her, do y'all think it's ok?
> ...


Mice like cages to climb so a cage rather then a tank would be better?  x


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Mice like cages to climb so a cage rather then a tank would be better?  x


They know that, and have already got some hanging ladder/climby things. =]

Ar, I don't mean that to sound rude. I really do appreciate your help.


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

We keep our two meecey girls in the gerbilarium - we use the tank part to put in lots of floor toys and use a hammock between the orange floor and the edge so that if they're climbing on the underside of the green floor and they fall they don't drop the whole of that height and land on something soft! We've also got covers for the wire floors as some mice get something called bumblefoot from walking on them.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

The gerbilarium might be suitable depending on the size of the mice (there have been escapees from them when the mice are small.) The perfecto is big enough and I've used one - there are drawbacks though as there is very limited space for any variation in toys and almost no space for a proper sized wheel. The cambridge is a good sized cage for 2. As Paws and Claws said though, just search through the cages on ebay - you'd be amazed at the cages taht aren't labelled correctly. I got a Freddy 2 for £15 and a fun area leon for £30 and they are great cages for mice. 
With you listing the perfecto tank, I take it that £60 is the maximum price limit that your friend is willing to pay? If so, these cages are ideal for a couple of mice:

Great Deals on Cages at zooplus!: Kios Small Pet Cage - this is a ferplast cage so there are the attachments to add tubes and you could later extend the cage

Hagen LivingWorld Small Pet Home Exercise Dome: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus

Jenny Rat Cage - 80 x 50 x 79 cm - turquoise base tray on eBay (end time 05-Mar-11 10:57:07 GMT)

IMAC Rat Chinchilla Hamster 80 Cage NEW Free Delivery on eBay (end time 19-Mar-11 12:14:25 GMT)

Savic Rat Cage Ruffy on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 14:39:46 GMT)

RAT CAGE FERRET RODENT GEORGIO CAGES PLATFORMS TUBES on eBay (end time 23-Mar-11 16:23:40 GMT)

Hamster Cage Cambridge on eBay (end time 05-Mar-11 10:28:10 GMT)

Heaven Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 04-Mar-11 16:42:43 GMT)

Luxury Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 09-Mar-11 17:04:08 GMT)

As you can see from the cages above, most are not listed with their proper name (e.g. savic hamster heaven, freddy 2) so it is worth just searching all the listings under the pet supplies section for the term "cage." Remember as well that your friend could get something like a big zoozone and mesh the top. That would be suitable too


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I do not and never have kept mice so someone please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong, but do they not have sensitive respiratory systems like rats? If so, does keeping them in a tank not create an environment where a lack of ventilation creates a buildup of ammonia, in turn triggering or exacerbating respiratory distress? Just a thought, I know that tanks are never recommended for keeping rats in. 

Again, you may well void my opinion due to the fact I've never kept mice - but I strongly, strongly believe that you should give any caged animal as big an enviroment that you have room for/can afford. 

I'm sitting looking at the Cambridge now (that was used to transport rats) and it just looks tiny. No room for leaping, scurrying, playing etc. No offence to anybody that keeps their mice (or hamsters) in this cage. For me, it just wouldn't be an option. I wouldn't keep my caged animals in anything less that 60 - 80 x 50 cm. 

'Adequate' isn't good enough for me - if I'm taking on an animal, who hasn't asked to be domesticated or to live with a human - I must ensure that they have the best possible environment/enrichment/housing available - even if that means I have to save up. I had to save for a few months to be able to afford Bobby's cage - and even longer for the rat's cage and to be honest - I'd still like to go bigger for their sakes. They don't deserve to live in 'okay', 'adequate', 'reasonable' accomodation - they deserve the best out there.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a Freddy 2 advertised on the FR forum for £40. It's in West Sussex but she may be willing courier if you ask her (courier will be about a tenner)?


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I think their limit is about £30. 

They've only got two mice, so they don't need an overwhelming cage size. I think I said in my original post that these mice came from an awful pet shop where there were about 20 male and female mice in a 2 x 3 foot tank, so ANYTHING is better than that. =[ I did report this shop but heard nothing back. 

I heard that mice are fine in tanks as long as you are very observant to make sure that there is no condensation build up and they are in a well ventilated room. =/

My friend is leaning towards the tank to keep the smell/sawdust in and because it is in the lounge, they want it to look nice. But her OH wants one with loads of tubes and bits coming out of it (he's a man child). 

I have a perfecto tank and found that a large wheel fits in there fine as long as it's placed properly.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I do not and never have kept mice so someone please jump in and correct me if I'm wrong, but do they not have sensitive respiratory systems like rats? If so, does keeping them in a tank not create an environment where a lack of ventilation creates a buildup of ammonia, in turn triggering or exacerbating respiratory distress? Just a thought, I know that tanks are never recommended for keeping rats in.


Yes they do have very sensitive respiratory systems. Keeping them in a tank does require more frequent cleaning out but over 100 years worth of NMC breeders have and still do keep mice in tanks without any health problems surfacing. It very much depends though on the owner ensuring that they clear it out properly and frequently although more modern perfecto tanks do have ventilation holes built in. I kept my first mice in it until their deaths from tumours and they never once suffered from respiratory infections. In all honesty though i wouldn't go back to a tank - a cage allows a lot more enrichment 



siberiankiss said:


> I'm sitting looking at the Cambridge now (that was used to transport rats) and it just looks tiny. No room for leaping, scurrying, playing etc. No offence to anybody that keeps their mice (or hamsters) in this cage. For me, it just wouldn't be an option. I wouldn't keep my caged animals in anything less that 60 - 80 x 50 cm.
> 
> 
> siberiankiss said:
> ...


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I will suggest a large low tank for them. I'm sure they'll love that! Would fit great on their coffee table, but won't block the TV. =]

And I didn't mean sawdust, I meant wood shavings.  I/She would never give my/her pets sawdust.

I go around hers about 2 a week and when she first got them there was a smell but I think she cleans them once a week (rather than once a fortnight which is what we've been use to with our hammies) but they've not been smelling lately.

I obviously haven't done _that_ much research on mice because I'm not the one owning them, I know that she has done quite a bit though, so I'm probably not conveying things very well.

Thanks a lot for all your help though. :thumbup:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> I will suggest a large low tank for them. I'm sure they'll love that! Would fit great on their coffee table, but won't block the TV. =]
> 
> And I didn't mean sawdust, I meant wood shavings.  I/She would never give my/her pets sawdust.
> 
> ...


A low tank sounds like it will keep them both happy then (your sensible friend and the man child :lol She can have the man child lay out a tube maze before putting bedding in :lol: Copied the picture my vet posted of her tank - she has wheels in normally, and a mesh sheet for climbing down the back but took them out for cleaning :lol:








































(Wanted to add though that it's aspen the vet uses - not ordinary woodshavings!!)

As far as i know though, wood shavings can still affect the respiratory systems of mice and cause infections. I know there is a lot of contradictory information out there on it, and there are people that use them with no issues but very few of the suppliers will actually tell you what type of wood it is composed of. If it's hard wood shavings it's fine, but soft wood shavings aren't good  I'm sure some one on a thread on here a while ago said that they all sawdust for pets in the UK is from aspen but my personal opinion is only to go with it if you know what it is!

And I think that you are explaining things fine - it's better to ask the questions before your friend buys something that might not be suitable  The only reason I commented on the smell and cleaning is because some ejgit on another forum asked the same question. Turned out after numerous posts the **** was only cleaning his mice out once a month


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh wow zany toon that cage looks fantastic, do you know where your vet got all those accessories from? 
I have been looking for stuff like that to put in my cages but cant find any!

Those mice are sweet, I love the one in the 2nd pic down


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Oh wow zany toon that cage looks fantastic, do you know where your vet got all those accessories from?
> I have been looking for stuff like that to put in my cages but cant find any!
> 
> Those mice are sweet, I love the one in the 2nd pic down


It's all aquarium supplies  She's picked them up between [email protected] and a local pet shop although Dobbies and Ebay also have loads of that stuff too. It looks awesome doesn't it? I prefer cages myself but think that looks brilliant and she's only had one outbreak of respiratory infection and it was as a result of taking in a mouse from a pet shop.

had a quick look online and you can get similar things on these websites 

Aquarium Ornaments

Fish Tank Ornaments | Pets at Home

Fish and Fins, UK - aquarium decoration and ornaments

http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com/acatalog/Aquarium_Decoration.html

I would say though that if you are using wood from aquarium shops to avoid driftwood. Some wood is toxic to small animals and with driftwood there is no way to know what wood it is. There are certain ones that they have marked (like mopani root, oak etc) so as long as you research them first you might be able to use them


----------

